# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Fear Fair, PJ Soles/Mary Woronov, Victor Ives, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Our apologies for the late show, we had a few technical issues that we hope have been resolved.



The icy chill of October is reaching out to raise the hairs on the back of someone’s neck just before you deliver the fright of their lives to them.

As the screams of fear echo though the night air, the thirteenth episode of the Big Scary Show follows to help you get the best frights this season.

The Unknown Scare-Actor brings you Brett Hayes of Fear Fair for a look into their spooky goings on.

Then things heat up as we stop by Vic Ives’ kitchen to see what evil is going into every bottle of Halloween Hot Sauce.

Badger has Deadline News to keep you in the know during the busy season and speaks with PJ Soles and Mary Woronov to school you in some of their classic horror roles.

The Round Table of Terror steps right into the fray of any haunted attraction as the actors come in from a busy night and bring you an actor free for all.

We have brought together noted industry character actors such as; Damien Reaper, Amanda Reevenge, Jonna Bryant, Rob Metcalf, and "Tater" for a free for all for the ages.

Can the (g)Hosts keep up with the chaos, and what happens when you lump this many wild characters around the table?

The Unknown Scare-Actor address the bane of every actor in October, but no doctor can help you as you Face Your Fears.

Storm rants from the kitchen in an effort to create the scariest haunted attraction ever in a Haunt Minute.

Jerry Vayne has found some awesome bands to keep you scary through the haunt season.

The show is packed and ready for you like the queue at your favorite haunt, but will you make it to the end without being scarred for life?

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

